# Mic Problem



## d3chu (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi I have a Headset steelsound 5HV2 and i use my mic from the headset but before i made PC Restore my mic was working ''OK'' not perfect but ok but now when i restored my pc the same mic same headset doesnt work any more in ventrilo skype msn ts nothink i have pluged in my mic correctly i dont have a soundcard just like stock from how i bought the pc i have tryed the volume control settings nothink worked i tryed to test my hardware in control panel that says i havent plugged in my mic wich i have. I am asking does any one can help i really want to use my mic and i dont know were the problem is Please Help?
o and also when i am on ventrilo people just say they hear some buzzing noise and nothink else same in other voice programes.

thanks inadvance

would my mic work correctly if i buy a soundcard?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Some onboard sound "cards" have to be set to stereo (2 speaker) sound to make the microphone jack work as an input.
So - make sure the sound is set to stereo.


----------



## d3chu (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes i have puted it to stereo from some progamme '' RealTek Sound Manager'' but i still have this buzz when i am talkig is like buzzzzzzz i dont understand were its coming from. here is my information about the drivers

Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.5027
Direct Version Directx9.0
Audio Controller HD Audio
Audio Codec ALC880


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look in Control Panel > Sounds and Audio devices properties. Is the Voice recording set to your mic?
Also - make sure the mic isn't muted in the mixer (but you have probably done that already).
What motherboard do you have?


----------



## d3chu (Nov 14, 2007)

Motherboard Name	Intel Augsburg D915GAG 

i checked the control panel options too still same stuff   :*(


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look at this: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm#mic


----------

